# keith michaels insurance



## bal69 (Sep 21, 2007)

big thanks to jeremy for getting my quote down to £850:clap: 
aged 32, 6yrs ncb protected, R34 GT-R, mods covered like for like ( induction, exahust, splitfires, twin plate clutch, suspension, and brake upgrade ), 8000 miles a year, and for £60 a time they will cover me on track.

A-Plan came in cheapest at £815 but no track cover( thanks anyway lads )


----------

